# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  بین دانشگاه ایران ، اصفهان و شیراز موندم .

## khomeini

سلام بچه ها . من رشتم تجربی بود 788 منطقه 2 آوردم  فقطم پزشکی میخوام . حالا بین دانشگاه ایران ، اصفهان و شیراز موندم . نمیدونم سطح علمی و امکانات رفاهی و خوابگاهی کدوم بهتره . اگر کسی اطلاعاتی داره یا از افراد مطمئن شنیده لطفا کمک کنید . فقط خواهشا اگه چیزی نمیدونید احساساتتونو بیان نکنید !

----------


## artim

> سلام بچه ها . من رشتم تجربی بود 788 منطقه 2 آوردم  فقطم پزشکی میخوام . حالا بین دانشگاه ایران ، اصفهان و شیراز موندم . نمیدونم سطح علمی و امکانات رفاهی و خوابگاهی کدوم بهتره . اگر کسی اطلاعاتی داره یا از افراد مطمئن شنیده لطفا کمک کنید . فقط خواهشا اگه چیزی نمیدونید احساساتتونو بیان نکنید !


از تهران بزن بعد اصفهان و شیراز

----------


## khomeini

چرا ؟

----------


## artim

> چرا ؟


بخاطر سطح  خوبشون

----------


## khomeini

از نظر خوابگاه چی ؟

----------


## artim

> از نظر خوابگاه چی ؟


خوابگاه رو نمیدونم اما انتظار خوابگاه عالی نداشته باش حتی خود تهرانش

----------


## khomeini

لطفا دوستان دیگه هم نظر بدن

----------

